# Corrie Motors is slowly coming back online



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi evryone,

Been a while been lurking at work and easing my way back in to the hobby.

I am working on a Grand Prix/Indy mule that I plan on using as a starting point for some new cars. First up will be a BRM P57



I have to work the exhaust and the rear end for the transmission



Then for the Lotus 25 I will have to work the top for the stacks and exhausts

Having fun

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Roger,
Great to hear! Looking pretty good on the Indy. Do you plan on recasting any of your early bods?
:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Glad you can find time to enjoy the hobby with us Roger we mised ya a bunch.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Roger, that's an awesome lil Shop Diorama you got there :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

funny thing ? i was just thinkin bout building an indy car(cuz i dont have any) and i checked this thread out!glad to see yer slippin back in to the hobby slowly and takin yer time enjoy it . when yer ready to sell a few of the project bods let us know i,l be good for 2 of em. cool to see ya back roger.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Glad to see you back !! :dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I made the mule mold just before supper. It’s been a long time since I made the mold. I have two different ideas for make the exhaust for the BRM P57.
One idea is to build the exhaust into the rear with using a half round then counter sinking a hole at the end of the exhaust where the top of the exhaust would be fastened. I would cast the very end separately.

The other is to make the exhaust a separate piece with a mounting rod coming off the middle and mounting to a hole on each side of the rear end

Having fun

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Always loved your work Roger.....welcome back!

LMK if your wanting new projects, I've collected a bag full of potential fi/indy cast fodder.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks John,

Right now I am working on Grand Prix cars from the early 60's for standard TJET. I have molds for the Ferrari 156, Porsche 804 and Cooper T55. Working on the BRM P57 then a Lostus 25 later.

I am interested in an Grand Prix cars from this time period.

Always looking for exhausts, carb stacks and transmissions pieces.

So what do you have?

I would one day like to make all the cars from the movie Grand Prix 

Having fun
Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If anyone can help I am looking for a transmission cover that looks like the one in the photo on this page

http://ruberyowen.com/brm.php

I have a 1/43rd scale one but it looks too small on a body that fits a TJET I need at least a 1/32 or 1/24th scale piece. I have a transmission I will use if I can't find anything it just not the right shape but will look ok

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Check your PM dude.....


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm getting closer. I decided on seperate exhaust pipies and made a mold to cast them seperatley. The can be used on almost any Grand Prix that had the lower exhaust. I added the transmission to the rear end. I wish it was a lttle larger. On the next version I am going to try to take of the maximum possible of the rear and either scratch build a larger transmission or find one some where. Also anyone got a roll bar that will work with a Ferrari 156. If I can find one and make a mold I will be releasing it with the BRM.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

where did you get those wheels?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I'll have to check I belive they are vincents but can't remember at work now


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Added some paint waiting on some decals I ordered

Side view



Rear view



Have to make a solid plug and work the body and remold before it will be available

having fun

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------

